# Spinning im Winter, fit in den Frühling



## radicalric (19. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt ist es bald wieder soweit; die Vorbereitung für's nächste Jahr steht wieder ins Haus. Geplant ist wie letztes Jahr Grundlagenausdauer, Kraftausdauer, einige Sprints und so weiter. Vorraussetzung ist, daß wir mindestens 10 Teilnehmer zusammen bekommen, um den Spinningkurs zustande bringen zu können. Bis jetzt sind mit dabei: Clemens, Manni, Christoph, Karl-Heinz, Boris, Jens St., Jochen und Birgit, macht zusammen 8 Teilnehmer. Also sind wir genau noch zwei Beinharte von der Mindestteilnehmerzahl entfernt. Der Ort ist dieses Jahr das Fitnesstudio First Class in Mainz-Weisenau. Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden, ebenfalls direkter Autobahnanschluß vom Mainer Ring. Spielregeln sind so einfach wie möglich: Zehnerkarte kostet 50.-- Euro, frei übertragbar auch auf andere, Teilnahme wie Lust ist jeden Freitag von 19.30-21.00 Uhr, geplant ab November bis vorraussichtlich März. Im Preis sind enthalten: 90 Minuten erlebnisreiches Spinning auf Radfahrerniveau, (keine Aerobicübungen auf dem Rad), Dusche und gegebenfalls geselliges Beisammensein nach der Anstrengung. So jetzt aber flott, denn ihr wisst ja: nur wenn der Muskel brennt, wächst ER !!!
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## Caprifischer (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi Torsten,

gute Idee mit dem Muskel... 

bin dabei,

Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbotom (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bin auch dabei 

Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## ChuckNorris (21. Oktober 2007)

Chuck kommt auch


----------



## Rockside (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Wie ist das mit der Max-Anzahl der Plätze?

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## radicalric (22. Oktober 2007)

Wir haben 16 Spinnigbikes zur Verfügung. Mittlerweile haben sich noch Renate Hanisch, Jörg Hickethier (amtierender Vereinsmeister), seine Freundin Karin und Katharina angemeldet. Wir sind also genug und der Kurs kann stattfinden.
Ich werde alles weitere abklären und Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## Rockside (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich zähle jetzt 16 Anmeldungen. Torsten, hast Du noch ein weiteres Spinning Rad für Dich selbst zur Verfügung, oder sind das jetzt doch zuviele Teilnehmer?


----------



## ChucklineNorris (5. November 2007)

Hallo,
Chuck hat mich auch eingeladen.  
Bin auch dabei

Gruß
Chuckline


----------



## X-Präsi (6. November 2007)

würde ja auch mitmachen. geht das noch? können ja eh nicht alle...


----------



## radicalric (7. November 2007)

Hallo Ihr Spinner,
nach letzten Verhandlungen konnte ich alles abklären.
Wir fangen definitiv am Freitag den 09.11.2007 um 19.30 Uhr mit dem Kurs an.
Mit dabei sind: Jens Steinhorst,Rolf Beriniger,Renate Hanisch,Boris Zerban,Jörg Hickethier mit Freundin Karin Schenk,Karl-Heinz Schmitt,Clemens Wenzel mit Frau Chuckline,Manfred Wenzel,Jochen Herz,Birgit Pistrui,Hendrike Wittlinger,Christoph Appel,Barbara Defort,Oliver Vogelsberger,Olav,Katarina,Werner ... und Thomas Kleinjohann.
Macht zusammen 20!!!!!!! Teilnehmer. Super. Um regelmäßige Teilnahme wird gebeten. Insgesamt haben wir 16 Bikes zur Verfügung. Also gelten für alle die gleichen Spielregeln, wer früh anruft (06131/831040) hat seinen Platz sicher.
Die Zehnerkarte kostet 50.-- Euro, bitte wenn möglich in bar mitbringen, da keine Kartenzahlung möglich. Bezahlung vor Ort, Routenfindung unter www.fitness-first-class.de. Bei weitern Fragen könnt Ihr mich gerne im Cycle Planet anrufen (06131/230770).
So dann kann's ja endlich wieder losgehen, denn Ihr wisst doch: nur wenn der Muskel brennt, wächst Er!!!!!
In großer Vorfreude Torsten


----------

